# Christmas Day in South Texas



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

Just thought i would post this. My wife and I awoke on the ranch to see truly a white Christmas. Then it was out the door to watch the deer movement and take some pictures that we won't get a chance to take again in some time down here. The pictures aren't as good as the real thing, but they keep the memory alive. It was our first Christmas together as husband/wife, and i couldn't have picked a better way to spend it. Hope ya'll enjoy, and please feel free to throw out any suggestions.

Pic didn't work. Will have to try again, thanks for patience.


----------



## triton (Mar 3, 2005)

where at in south texas were you? my parents live 25 miles south of alice and they too had a white christmas. the pictures were unbelievable. mesquite trees, cactus and snow are beautiful, but very uncommon sight. great screen saver....


----------



## Newt (May 25, 2004)

Christmas in Brazoria County. We had to drive home in it


----------

